

Ask YC:Ajax php html books with examples - yearsinrock

I  read the "Packt Publishing Ajax And Php Building Responsive Web Applications" a while back  and I personally  felt that it was good book for beginners with lots of code and you dont need to know any other thing as the author codes the whole thing in this book.<p>which other books did you read which contained lots of code instead of theory regrading php ajax or html?
======
ahold
O'Reilly - PHP Cookbook 2nd ed.:
[http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101015/?CMP=AFC-
ak_book...](http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596101015/?CMP=AFC-
ak_book&ATT=PHP+Cookbook)

